# Kabelverschraubung



## Poldi007 (17 Oktober 2011)

hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen, ob es eine richtlinie gibt, die besagt das kabelverschraubungen nicht offen gelassen werden. Es gibt keine anforderung an die IP klasse für den schaltschtrank. der kunde bemängelt dies.
kann mir jemand was dazu sagen?

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Verpolt (17 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

 Wie bewertet ihr als Schaltschrankbauer die IP ?

Es gibt übrigens Schmutz/Staubabdeckungen für Verschraubungen!
(M/PG -großenabhängig; Filzmatten-Material)


----------



## MSB (17 Oktober 2011)

Also VDE0113 besagt laut 11.3, das der Schaltschrank mindestens IP22 haben muss (außer in Elektrischen Betriebsräumen, und u.U. dem Sonderfall Schleifringe).

Das heißt also:
Schutz gegen Eindringen von Gegenständen >= 12,5mm bzw. Prüffinger.
Schutz gegen Tropfwasser.

Dürfte also spätestens bei Verschraubungen >= M16/M20 aüßerst schwierig werden.

P.S.
Wobei natürlich noch zu klären wäre ob deine Problematik konkret unter die 0113 fällt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Wu Fu (17 Oktober 2011)

Abgesehen, von Vorschriften find ich's vernünftig leere Verschraubungen zu schließen.
Mit der Zeit kommt schon einiges an Staub zusammen, welcher sich im Schrank ablagert.
Wir benutzen auch immer mit Art Stöpsel. Wird super dicht.


----------



## acid (17 Oktober 2011)

Ein Rohrbruch in der Nähe von Schaltschränken ist auch schneller passiert als man denkt, nicht benutzte Verschraubungen zu verschließen halte ich ebenfalls für sinnvoll.

Wir benutzen dazu immer Blindstöpsel aus der Pneumatik, diese erfüllen ihren Zweck recht gut und sind sehr günstig.


----------



## Wu Fu (17 Oktober 2011)

> Ein Rohrbruch in der Nähe von Schaltschränken ist auch schneller passiert als man denkt


Das passiert öfters als man denkt.

Vor Kurzem haben wir sogar einen kompletten Schrank gewechselt. Bei Umbaumaßnahmen wurde das Gebäudedach abgedeckt. Blöderweise hat es dann in den 6Wochen doch mal geregnet.
Das halfen dann auch keine wasserdichten Verschraubungen mehr.

Richtig schlecht finde ich auch Moosgummimatten, durch welche die Leitungen geführt werden. Da hat man dann zum Schluß einfach auch nur ein großes Loch im Schaltschrank.


----------



## Rudi (17 Oktober 2011)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> Das passiert öfters als man denkt.
> 
> Vor Kurzem haben wir sogar einen kompletten Schrank gewechselt. Bei Umbaumaßnahmen wurde das Gebäudedach abgedeckt. Blöderweise hat es dann in den 6Wochen doch mal geregnet.
> Das halfen dann auch keine wasserdichten Verschraubungen mehr.
> ...



Alles bischen an der Haaren herbeigezogen. Evtl. kommt die Sintflut oder ein Erdbeben usw. Bitte an alles denken, aber darf nicht viel kosten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Oktober 2011)

Rudi schrieb:


> Alles bischen an der Haaren herbeigezogen. Evtl. kommt die Sintflut oder ein Erdbeben usw. Bitte an alles denken, aber darf nicht viel kosten.



Wir haben auch schon mal eine Maschine wieder bekommen die vollständig
in der Oder Flut versunken war. Das war auch eine Art Sinflut, für die betroffenen
damals. Leider hat der Maschine das abdichten der offenen Verschraubungen 
nichts gebracht


----------



## acid (17 Oktober 2011)

Klar hilft eine Verschraubung nicht in jedem Fall, die meisten Schaltschränke sind ja auch nicht für den Betrieb unter Wasser konzipiert, ist ja keine Taucheruhr 

Eventuell gab es bei seinem speziellen Kunden aber schon öfter das Problem, dass Wasser von der Decke oder anderen Teilen getropft ist, daher finde ich die Kritik schon berechtigt, und mal ehrlich, 2 Minuten Arbeit und ein paar Cent für Plastikstöpsel werden die meisten Firmen nicht in den Ruin treiben...
Auch wenn es weder seitens des Kunden oder einer Norm gefordert wird, es schadet wohl kaum etwas.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Oktober 2011)

Ich bin ja auch der Meinung das offene Verschraubungen nicht sein sollten,
wenn es zu teuer ist spart am falschen Ende. Wir liefern allerdings nicht mit
offenen Verschraubungen aus, sondern schrauben Blindstopfen ein. 
Wenn jetzt eine Leitung zusätzlich mal rein muss, gehen wir davon aus das
der versierte Elektriker eine passende Verschraubung zu Hand hat, die nicht
versierten nicht Elektriker, haben nichts am Schrank zu suchen.


----------



## Poldi007 (18 Oktober 2011)

erstmal vielen dank für die antworten.
es geht nicht um den preis....
es geht darum, wo ich in der NORM was finde, was ein schaltschrank für eine IP hat.
wo steht das genau?


----------



## Wu Fu (18 Oktober 2011)

Wenn es darum geht, welche IP der Schaltschrank hat wird dir das keine Norm vorgeben könnne.
Die IP ist von deinem Gehäuse und den Einbaugeräten in Tür, Seitenwände, etc abhängig.

Wenn du wissen möchtest welche Norm die erforderliche IP vorgibt, hat dir Manuel schon geantwortet:



> Also VDE0113 besagt laut 11.3, das der Schaltschrank mindestens IP22 haben muss (außer in Elektrischen Betriebsräumen, und u.U. dem Sonderfall Schleifringe).
> 
> Das heißt also:
> Schutz gegen Eindringen von Gegenständen >= 12,5mm bzw. Prüffinger.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Oktober 2011)

Poldi007 schrieb:


> erstmal vielen dank für die antworten.
> es geht nicht um den preis....
> es geht darum, wo ich in der NORM was finde, was ein schaltschrank für eine IP hat.
> wo steht das genau?


 
Eigendlich wird man das bei den Technischen Daten des Schaltschrank Hersteller
finden. Dieses wird der Schaltschrank Hersteller in keiner Norm schreiben können.
Welche IP später dein Schaltschrank endsprechen muß, wird der Verwendungszweck
ergeben. Ein IP22 Schaltschrank im Freien oder in der Nahrungsmittelindustrie wird
schwer.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (18 Oktober 2011)

wir stanzen in der Regel mehr Löcher und setzen dann entsprechende Blinddeckel und Gegenringe ein. Kommen dann Leitungen hinzu ist es schnell gewechselt.

Was ich aber viel mehr hasse und heute wieder gesehn habe:
*Nicht angezogene Verschraubungen*. Vorallem bei den Klemmkästen mit mehreren Reihen Verschraubungen. Jetzt kommt man natürlich an die hinterste Reihe schon garnicht mehr heran... Ich verlang ja keine 100NM und bis zum letzten Gewindegang angezogen, aber soetwas geht garnicht


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Oktober 2011)

Es gibt extra Zangen um Verschraubungen anzuziehen,
mit denen kommst du auch in die dritte Reihe.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (18 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es gibt extra Zangen um Verschraubungen anzuziehen,
> mit denen kommst du auch in die dritte Reihe.




i know ... 1 Zange bei 180 Mitarbeitern..

Aber man könnte es gleich richtig machen anstatt immer nachzuarbeiten


----------



## -V- (18 Oktober 2011)

Poldi007 schrieb:


> hallo,
> kann mir jemand sagen, ob es eine richtlinie gibt, die besagt das kabelverschraubungen nicht offen gelassen werden. Es gibt keine anforderung an die IP klasse für den schaltschtrank. der kunde bemängelt dies.
> kann mir jemand was dazu sagen?
> 
> Danke für die Infos.



Wenn du bei dem Kunden noch folge Aufträge haben möchtest, würde ich gar nicht lange rum diskutieren und Blindstopfen einsetzen.


----------



## Nordischerjung (19 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es gibt extra Zangen um Verschraubungen anzuziehen,
> mit denen kommst du auch in die dritte Reihe.



Hast du mal ein Link?


----------



## Verpolt (19 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

http://www.lappkabel.de/index.php?id=751029&rel=3236d673

ff


----------



## Wu Fu (19 Oktober 2011)

Die haben wir auch.
Ist ein gutes Gerät.
Solche Zangen gibts auch noch in günstigerer Ausführung ohne Ratsch-System.
Beide Bauformen funktionieren aber in der Paxis nur richtig, wenn noch keine Leitungen eingeführt sind.


----------



## acid (19 Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß leider nicht mehr von welchem Hersteller, aber es gibt auch Zangen mit denen man Verschraubungen anziehen kann wenn bereits Kabel eingeführt sind. Rein optisch haben diese Zangen Ähnlichkeit mit einer längs aufgeschnittenen Stecknuss mit angeschweißten Griffen. Ich weiß, dass hier irgendwo eine rumgereicht wird, eventuell lässt sich der Hersteller raus finden (sofern ich das Ding finde)

Edit: Zange ergooglet, der Hersteller ist OBO Betterman, Typen-Nr. 3010104
http://catalog.obo-bettermann.com/c...iew&action=showManyProducts&lang=de&catId=VBS


----------



## Wu Fu (20 Oktober 2011)

Beide verlinken Geräte müssten das können.
In der Praxis kommt man aber oft relativ schlecht an die Verschraubungen dran, wenn schon Leitungen in die umliegenden Verschraubungen eingeführt wurden.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (20 Oktober 2011)

Mit der von acid beschriebenen Zange geht das zumindest noch ganz ordentlich, wenn die Kabel nicht sofort nach der Verschraubung einen Bogen machen.


----------

